# One Mountain at a Time



## Gyurka

Üdv!

A következő kérdésem az egyik fejezet címére vonatkozik.

*One mountain at a time* - ez egy angol mondás, szólás, vagy minek hívjam. Angolok megmagyarázták, hogy nagyjából azt jelentni: Kis dolgokra bontani egy feladatot, és egyszerre csak egy kis feladatra, részletre koncentrálni. De nem találok erre magyarul, rövid, frappáns megfelelőt, ami a fejezet címeként használható lenne. Hátha ti igen!


----------



## Zsuzsu

szia!

Nekem erről az a szólás jut eszembe, hogy "egy fenékkel két lovat akar megülni". De ez címnek hülyén hangzik. Lehetne esetleg: "Egyszerre csak egy lovat!", utalva a közmondásra, de mégsem kimondva azt. Persze lehet, hogy valaki elő tud állni egy jobb megoldással.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem lehet, hogy több ötlet jönne, ha többet tudnánk arról, hogy milyen volt a szövegkörnyezet, minek a kifejezésére kell ez. 
Ugyanis az nem olyan egyszerű, hogy részeire bontani a problémát, mert a _mountain_ jelzi, hogy még részeiben is nagy a "falat". 
(Olyannyira, hogy még olyasmi is elképzelhető lenne, mint "Világmegváltás csak naponta egyszer"....)


----------



## Gyurka

Az edző összeszedi a gondolatait, ahogy a nyári otthona felé robog a motoron: Mi történt az előző szezonban? Milyen igazolásokra lesz esély nyáron? Mi várható a következő idényben?
Eszébe jut a nem rég hallott hír is, ami megdöbbentette: egyik sztárjátékosát szexuális zaklatással vádolják. Eltöpreng, milyen nehézségeken kell majd keresztülmennie a csapattal, és nem igazán látja a kiutat.
Ekkor jönnek a következő mondatok:

"Mikor Flathead Lake felé közelítettem, ezek a gondolatok keringtek a fejemben. Gondolatok válaszok nélkül, mindössze gondolatok. Próbáltam nem ítélkezni, csupán figyelembe venni a dolgokat. Mindent a maga idejében, mondtam magamnak."

Igen, végül így fordítottam - nem valami szellemesen. De minthogy címként is az itteni mondat szerepel az angolban, ettől nem akartam eltérni, így maradt az első fejezet címének a nem túl költői _Mindent a maga idejében_.

Ha jutna eszetekbe frappánsabb, az remek lenne 

Az angol egyénként így hangzik, ha segít:
"As I approached Flathead Lake, these thoughts drifted back and forth, thoughts with no answers, just thoughts. I tried not to judge, only to take notice. One mountain at a time, I told myself."

A megoldásod tetszett, Zsana, de nem érzem ideillőnek. Attól függetlenül szép ötlet, jó a gondolatmenet


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem egyáltalán nem volt rossz a megoldásod, sőt, lehet, hogy itt a "több" nem is lenne jó. Nekem tetszik a higgadtsága, józansága - de azt már nem tudom eldönteni, hogy mennyire illik ez a szövegben szereplő illetőhöz. (Megérzéses alapon azt mondanám, hogy biztos megy, ha ezt választottad.)

Az enyém csak egy "vad" példa akart lenni arra, hogy milyen messze is el lehet menni, azon az alapon, hogy nem derült ki az eddigiekből, hogy igazából milyen stílusú szövegről van szó.


----------



## Gyurka

Valószínűleg akkor maradok ennél.
Még csak annyit, hogy mondhatni Phil Jackson egyik védjegye a higgadtsága és józansága - az, hogy a meccseket már-már sztoikus nyugalommal üli végig a kispadon, nem kiabál a pályára, nem vitatkozik a bíróval, stb. Néhányan kritizálták is ezért, de a 11 bajnoki gyűrű őt igazolja


----------



## Zsanna

Akkor pláne jó így - jól ráéreztél. (Ez egyébként úgyis majdnem a legfontosabb dolog fordításnál.)


----------

